# Put Geist to sleep last month



## Little Veiltail (Nov 16, 2009)

About a month ago, Geist stopped eating, and was showing weird deformations in his body. Maybe some of you were there when my friend made a thread asking about it...

Anyway, we decided that it was his time, since he wasn't getting any better. It was a pretty upsetting experience having to euthanize a fish, I dunno if any other members here have had to do it, but I think it was the best option at that point, since he definitely wasn't feeling well [it was decided that he must have had a tumor or something internal like that].

This might sound kind of silly, but we had a nice little funeral for him, and then attempted to cremate his body/save the ashes in a little container. It sort of worked, and I have the container [sealed, of course] in my room at the moment.

I'm going to miss that fat fella for sure, and I've definitely learned a lot from that experience.

Right now I have another betta. He's a little baby-blue fellow with a peach-colored face and a freckle on one eye. He's not exactly a replacement for Geist, but my previous fish and I had so many fond memories that I couldn't find myself going for long without another gilly friend. =)

So, RIP Geist, who will forever be immortalized in my artwork.


----------



## Gnome507 (Feb 21, 2011)

It was sweet of you to have a mini funeral for your fish though. Most people say oh well time to buy a new fish and then flush their old fish down a toilet. I think it was really cool that you loved your fish and didn't think of him as some easily replicable item. 
Rip Geist


----------



## Omboc (Dec 25, 2010)

It's not silly, I always have funerals for my fish when they die.


----------



## BettasAreBomb (Feb 14, 2011)

R.I.P. Geist sorry for ur loss


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

I think it's nice that you had a little funeral for him. I do that for all my pets that pass away. So sorry for your loss. ♥


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

That's not silly at all! I have a little fish graveyard in my backyard. One of them even has a miniature American flag draped over it.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Definitely not silly, it is amazing. You gave your fish a beautiful departure. 

I actually called around several animal cremation services in my city but they wouldn't take my fish when he died. They said there would be too little.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh - I'm sorry for you loss. I think its great you gave him a funeral. I wish I could of done the same for Fighter (RIP).

RIP Geist


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP Geist.


----------

